# Giant official service disgrace



## Heat338 (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi, I just bought a brand new Giant Cypress Dx around a month ago, unfortunately, since the beginning, I am dealing with a lot of issues.

I will try to explain all of it step by step because it is a basically Customer Service Disaster.

And this is not a smear campaign it is an explanation about what is just happened with all important details.

I ordered my new bike online store of the giant bikes.
I've got a package which is in bad condition. Even I request them to attach a fragile label on the packaging before sending it to me there is also none fragile label on it, So I record a video before open the packaging for precaution.

At that point, there was a big holiday coming so I didn't send it back and decided to check the bike for any potential issues and after then it seems like everything was ok but actually, it was not.

So I took the package and bring it to the local service for the assembly process,
At that point, I record the condition of the packaging before we open it up.


About the packaging;







Then service took the bike components for the assembly.

During the assembly, they spend a lot of time for fixing some balancing issues at the rear wheel and the frame area and it naturally draws my attention.

I questioned about what is the issue with it?

And the answer was, there is something about the rim truing on the rear wheel and they will gonna fix it and there is nothing else to worry about it.

Then I said ok and move along.

So after the assembly process of the bike, I started to ride every day after, but a couple of days later, I noticed there are more problems with the rear frame area,

My rear wheel itself, rear brake disc, rear gear cog wheel cassette, and the plastic cover of the cassette were all wobbling like drawing little 8 circles while they are rotating.

Also, interestingly all those parts have in bent out of shape too, but I thought it was caused by the hub or rim truing issue, at that moment,

So I suspected there is an issue more than rim truing which they claimed at the beginning and I started to inspect the rear frame area,

After the inspection, I found an issue with the bearings of the rear hub first.

But it was not just that but at the moment I thought I found the problem, but there was more.








Here are the pictures about it ;

CENTER OF CASSETTE











CENTER OFF BRAKE DISC











CENTER OFF REAR WHEEL BEFORE THE SERVICE










After I diagnose the issue with the rear hub, without service support, I send details to the Giant and I get contacted with the company officials for rear hub replacement under the warranty coverage.

But unfortunately, Giant officials claimed they do not have a factory rear hub in their stock right now, so they offered a rear hub MSRP price for the warranty coverage, so I can pick a rear hub that I want for installation by the official service in the area that I living,

Of course Without any payment.

Either way, I thought my problem gonna be solved so I took the deal.
But the real problems started after this point.

So I get into contact with the official Local service of the Giant in the area that I living and explain the whole situation to them.
And told them about the coverage which is gonna be paid by the Main dealer to them, which is an equal amount of payment with my current factory hub, because they don't have any in their stock.

So guys at the service get to the point and made a couple of phone calls to the main office and they check the whole story and after the crosscheck,
They offered "Shimano 505" rear hub instead of the original part to me,
Which is a very basic and low-end hub at the 4/1 price of the factory HUB also doubled up the price of the Shimano 505 to inflate the price, then they added another additional workmanship costs for the assembly procedure which is already had been covered by GIANT main office.

I immediately recognized that they were trying to inflate the price and make a profit from warranty support payment, But didn't want to be too familiar with them so moved on to the next step and I hoped maybe they will understand the nature of the conversation and the customer soon but they didn't.

So after Shimano 505 offer, I asked for Shimano Deore XT for the replacement but it was a bit expensive than the factory hub then I offered to cover the price difference by myself upon the warranty payment coverage.

"But the answer that I got was; nowhere had that hub in the stock so we can not order."
I know there was because I had to research about it before deciding what hub should I install for the replacement, so I know that was another lie.
So I send the weblinks which have the parts that I want in their stock against this with more than a couple of stores.








Giant official service disgrace


Hi, I just bought a brand new Giant Cypress Dx around a month ago, unfortunately, since the beginning, I am dealing with a lot of issues. I will try to explain all of it step by step because it is a basically Customer Service Disaster. And this is not a smear campaign it is an explanation...




www.roadbikereview.com




And forced them to order the hub that I need.
And they order the new hubs.

But this time, he brings another trick on the table and he said my current rim wires probably will not fit in the new hubs that I ordered,
so they will gonna change them, and it will gonna cost extra to me, so again he was still pushing his luck to force another way for inflating the service prices.

in reply to this, I send the information about the new hubs and highlight to him about 61 mm Flange diameter of the new Deore's hubs with the official Shimano Schematics, Which is almost the same as my Giant factory hub, but this time he didn't like this answer.

After the tricky dialogs, I didn't trust the guy anymore, not a bit, because it is very clear to see he will gonna have nightmares while sleeping at night if he couldn't find a way to screw me over from somewhere...

So I get contacted with the main dealer again and ask about is there was any other official service option in the area that I living, but they said they are the only ones around.

Long story short.

I had to give my bike to them because there was no other option and I already spend 2-3 weeks on the warranty coverage management also I had a very busy schedule at the moment so hoped for the best and hand over my bike to them.

So finally 3 days later I took my bike from the local service of the Giant, with the new hub installation, but it seems like there is still something wrong with it, so after I get back to the yard I started to inspect closely,

And recognized the same issues with the bunch of additional new ones...

The same ones Are:

*My rear tire is still half-inched bent to the left side, this is one of the main reasons that I changed my Rear Hub.

AFTER SERVICE IT IS STILL THERE











*This time The rear brake disc was not wobbling but this time it is making contact with the brake bracket completely while riding.

The bending on the brake disc that you can see in previous pictures was gone and minimalized somehow but this time aligned disc was not working properly.

And additional new defects are

*The chain is in contact with the rear derailleur cassette's coverage in the first gear while moving the pedal and I can hear the friction sound very clearly,

*Cassette itself contacting with the cassette's coverage while moving the pedal it has also another sound.

*Related to those, pedaling becomes harder than before due to the surface frictions.
I thought this one was caused by the new hubs at the beginning, but actually, it isn't.

And the promotions,

*Front derailleur is over shifting when uplifting from first to the second cogwheel and it causes derail the chain outside of the crankset.

Also, there is still little wobbling like making little 8 circles on the front crankset too, that I forgot the add before.

At the same time while shifting from the outer wheel to the inside small cogwheel it is also over shifting than it should be and causing the chain off from the first cogwheel and makes the chain stuck under between the right bar of the bike frame and front crankset.

Of course, possibly those can be fixed with derailleur adjustments.

In Addition to that, they also broke my rim flashers too, those ones had a screw to disassemble. but they prefer to break those during the removing process, at least this is what they told me, it is not too important but it can give a clue about The service mentality and craftmanship level.

So in total, their work looks like a punishment more than procuring proper service for fixing the issues.

Consequently the resumption of the same issues with the additional new issues, even after brand new hub installation

Makes me wonder about maybe there is something more with the bike so I started to inspect More precisely.

After a while, I recognized there is also bending and misalignment at the rear frame area...

It can be seen easily here in the video,
But I also made measurements with the classic string method for being sure and it also shows looks like I got a bended frame.
There is clear misalignment around quarter to half inc between the frame bars.
Here you can see the differences in pictures and videos.







PICTURES;




















There is also some scratching on the paint and even wearing at the material surface at the rear right bar of the frame which is happened after the service, and I am suspecting that can happen because maybe they tried to bend the frame for fixing the misalignment and if it is the case it is also happened "WİTHOUT" my knowledge...

Because like I said they never told me anything about it before or after the service, even if I already asked a couple of times.











But I am %100 sure these wear marks were not there before the service and they can not happen by themselves during the rear-wheel disassembly or installation process, because wear marks are above the Wheel contact and installation points, and you can not put the wheel between the bars from the top.

Those marks can be the leftovers from fixing the current misalignment issue during the gripping on the area for some kind of re-bending process or maybe from something else I am not %100 percent sure about what caused this actually.

Even if it is or not, the frame has issues from the beginning and the real reason they didn't want to inform me about the frame misalignment is to cover up the whole situation about the warranty issues which they caused and avoiding taking any responsibilities.

And taking the cash as soon as possible for the montage costs and other necessary accessories is their only motivation.
Because otherwise, they had to inform me on the first day that I brought the bike to the store for the assembly process. So I could send it back for the replacement But they did not.

Another potential is the bike was sold and returned to them because of the issues.
Then
All parts such as disc, cassette, and hub were re-aligned for working with the misaligned frame specs then the bike was sold again and this time I was the lucky one who gets it.

I am not also sure about this and I can't pre-judge the main dealer about that but it is also another possibility...

Because more than a couple of parts that are related to the rear frame area have bent in a familiar way, it also looks a little bit far from coincidence...

And after I get my bike from the service there is no clear visible misalignment on the moving parts such as the cassette and brake disc which already exists before the service, so they are corrected somehow, but this time they start to overcontact each other while riding and causes friction while rotating the pedal and makes pedaling heavier then it is, So probably corrected parts lose their working tolerance with the misaligned frame.

Damaged packaging also supports that the package travels more than once... who knows?

Finally, after the horrible service experience and around spending 800$ for the bike and another 400-500 $ for the accessories, the results are those, also now I have to deal with this scam.

I am good at mechanics but I am not an uber expert on the bike area.
The situation is almost clear to me but I just want to be %100 sure about every detail before I start the legal trial or contact the main dealer before taking any action and claiming.
And if you guys share your opinions about the situation, especially for the frame misalignment, bent parts, and the potential reasons for those wear marks I will be grateful.

Because either way the bike has issues from the factory including frame misalignment with the defective rear factory hub and the official service was not informed me about any of them and hiding it purposely for the disenfranchisement of my warranty rights from the first day.
And that is a serious thing.

I have more videos and pictures about the other parts but it is already been too long so I don't want to make the post any longer than already is.

Sorry for the headache that I have to bring it here.

Thanks to everyone already for the all information.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

That sounds worse than ....Cervelo!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Giant needs to make this right. Please keep us posted on how your dealings go on this, I’m always interested in how these get resolved, and definitely if the company doesn’t resolve it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heat338 (Sep 19, 2021)

PBL450 said:


> Giant needs to make this right. Please keep us posted on how your dealings go on this, I’m always interested in how these get resolved, and definitely if the company doesn’t resolve it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will post the updates to you guys until the end, let see how it goes, thanks for the support.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heat338 said:


> I will post the updates to you guys until the end, let see how it goes, thanks for the support.


These threads are important to cyclists. Thanks for coming back and updating us. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. Good luck to you.


----------



## Heat338 (Sep 19, 2021)

Since the last week, I forwarded my mail to the GIANT main dealer and hint them about it with the phone, still waiting for a reply.
I Will post to the topic soon.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heat338 said:


> Since the last week, I forwarded my mail to the GIANT main dealer and hint them about it with the phone, still waiting for a reply.
> I Will post to the topic soon.


Yes, updates please, good luck! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

